# Halloumi Fries



## Kaylz (May 25, 2018)

Serves 1 (apparently lol)
120g Halloumi 
2 Tbsp Ground Almonds
1 Tsp Chilli Powder
1/2 Tsp Paprika 
1 Tbsp Oil
Method
Cut halloumi into 'chips' around 8 and pat dry with kitchen towel
In a bowl combine almonds and spices
Press each 'chip' into the dry mix until completely coated
Heat the oil in a frying pan until hot and carefully place the halloumi in, fry until golden brown on all 4 sides (around 3-4 minutes)


----------



## Spireite72 (May 25, 2018)

Know what I’m having this weekend now yum


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Know what I’m having this weekend now yum


Remember to post a review! I haven't actually tried them, only came across the recipe the other day, also not sure if I like halloumi! haha  x


----------



## Spireite72 (May 25, 2018)

It’s really nice on a BBQ but can be like eating rubber when cold. I’ll put a review up as soon as I’ve had them no problem


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 25, 2018)

Halloumi is also known as 'squeaky cheese'.  Wouldn't eat it raw, but cooked it is delicious.  Quite a meaty texture.


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Halloumi is also known as 'squeaky cheese'.  Wouldn't eat it raw, but cooked it is delicious.  Quite a meaty texture.


Might see if I can pick some up on Sunday  x


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Serves 1 (apparently lol)
> 120g Halloumi
> 2 Tbsp Ground Almonds
> 1 Tsp Chilli Powder
> ...


Excellent Kaylz...I'm definitely going to give that a try...I have all the ingredients so will get going tomorrow


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 25, 2018)

Watching with interest, please let us know how they turn out @Bubbsie


----------



## Kaylz (May 25, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Excellent Kaylz...I'm definitely going to give that a try...I have all the ingredients so will get going tomorrow


I don't have the halloumi or almonds but have everything else! lol, wonder if you could use Babybel? Hmm got me thinking that too would be good! Still no almonds though lol! Lemme know how they turn out please! And pics if you can restrain yourself from devouring them!  xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Watching with interest, please let us know how they turn out @Bubbsie


I am definitely going to try them tomorrow Lucy...since I have all the makings...very low carb with only the oil Cheese & Almonds to calculate for...will have them with some good crispy bacon & eggs over easy...will post some pictures.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 25, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I don't have the halloumi or almonds but have everything else! lol, wonder if you could use Babybel? Hmm got me thinking that too would be good! Still no almonds though lol! Lemme know how they turn out please! And pics if you can restrain yourself from devouring them!  xx


Baby Bel won't do Kaylz...it's likely to melt...the halloumi won't


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 25, 2018)

Oh yum, you've got me salivating now @Bubbsie


----------



## trophywench (May 25, 2018)

LOL at the Baby Bel - it's literally miles apart from halloumi, which is Greek and brined.  Not a cheese you'd eat between crackers, it's usually served cooked as a topping on something.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 26, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Oh yum, you've got me salivating now @Bubbsie


Me too - I lurrrve grilled halloumi.......<slurp>


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Pine Marten said:


> Me too - I lurrrve grilled halloumi.......<slurp>


I'm going to try baking these PM...less oil...less mess and less washing up!


----------



## Spireite72 (May 26, 2018)

Got all my ingredients having them for dinner this evening with a nice steak and mushrooms.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Got all my ingredients having them for dinner this evening with a nice steak and mushrooms.


Get a move on then lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Got all my ingredients having them for dinner this evening with a nice steak and mushrooms.


They were so good...surprisingly good.


----------



## Spireite72 (May 26, 2018)

Omg they are amazing


Bubbsie said:


> They were so good...surprisingly good.


OMG they are so nice I never want chips again


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Spireite72 said:


> Omg they are amazing
> 
> OMG they are so nice I never want chips again


See told you so...and you can use whatever seasoning in the coating that you want to...yep I'll be getting some more Halloumi tomorrow.


----------

